# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Freddie Jones

## connyben

Is he ok? Not an appearence since early August and there is no suggestion that he will be in any episodes in the upcoming weeks either (which is a bit weird since Ahsley and Laurel seem to have big storylines). 
Hope he is allright. Good actor!

----------


## Perdita

> Is he ok? Not an appearence since early August and there is no suggestion that he will be in any episodes in the upcoming weeks either (which is a bit weird since Ahsley and Laurel seem to have big storylines). 
> Hope he is allright. Good actor!


I was thinking that myself .. he is 89 so might not be well enough to do filming but hope he is ok .. I agree, with Ashley and LaurelÂ´s storylines right now, he would be heavily involved

----------


## Rice Christie

He looks great for 89.  :Embarrassment: 

Hope he is ok!

----------


## Rice Christie

He looks great for 89.  :Embarrassment: 

Hope he is ok!

----------


## Perdita

He has just celebrated his 90th birthday .. Happy Birthday Freddie  :Smile:

----------

